# Letreros Luminosos con Led



## berrobis2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

Soy novato en electronica recien estoy incursando en esto. Sinceramente me encuentro perdido con un tema que me esta volviendo un poco loco. Tengo un Letrero Luminoso Horizontal con 7 filas de muchos leds cada fila. Me lo regalaron e Ivestigando lo logre hacer andar. Pero tengo un problema, cada vez que lo prendo me aparece la palabra PRESENTACION y no se como configurarlo. Lo que si lo estuve investigando y lo pude desarmar y ver que tiene un chip que dice _AMS 1040 - 4004 Spanish _y _un Conector de ficha telefonica _pero especifica que no es para telefonos. 
Quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir para poder cambiar las letras del mismo, poder ponerle frases y empesar a usarlo en el local. 
Saludos
Roberto


----------



## cega91 (Jun 2, 2009)

Creo qe lo que quieres hacer es una matriz de LEDs hace poco encontre una pagina con su funcionamiento, aqui te la dejo

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Funcionamiento_de_una_matriz_de_LEDs


----------



## berrobis2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

me voy a fijar bien, el letrero es similar al que aparece pasa que yo lo que quiero cambiar es lo que dice queria ver si alguien me podia ayudar con eso. Capaz que conectandolo a algun lado o mismo desde el letrero se le puede poner algo como para ponerle algun nombre. o alguna inscripcion. Saludos.-


----------



## ChipElectronico (Ene 20, 2010)

berrobis2007 dijo:


> ue conectandolo a algun lado o mismo desde el letrero se le puede poner algo como para ponerle algun nombre. o alguna inscripcion. Saludos.- letreros luminosos zaragoza



Una vez que lo has construido (si no lo quieres comprar directamente) solo es cuestion de programarlo. Es relativamente sencillo.

(Creo que es a lo que te referias)


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

berrobis: tienes que mandar la referencia de tu display y fotos del interior del mismo. Salu2.


----------

